# Watery poop while laying eggs?



## klinds49 (Nov 29, 2010)

My tiel has some what water poop before and after laying eggs, is this normal for this time? Shes never had a problem with poop before.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Abnormal bird droppings on 
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=10100


----------

